# Resource Temperament: People who are more focused on gaining resources vs People who are more focused on emotional gains



## Sparky

There appears to be people who are more focused on the material needs and gaining resources. These people are usually very financially successful, in being very talented at particular tasks. They are also more mindful of their own personal space, benefits, and safety.

On the other hand, there are people who are more focused on emotional needs and making others more emotionally attached to them. These people can be very influential, attracting a wide variety of people to them. They are also more suited to the role of bodyguards, being very dedicated and responsible to whatever is under their care. 

A personality temperament title for the people mentioned in the first example, who are focused on gaining resources, can be Creditor. The title for people who are more focused on gaining emotional gains can be called Benefactor.


----------



## Ewok City

Hi, where can I read more about this theory?


----------



## Sparky

Here is a diagram showing examples of Benefactors (people who look for Emotional Gains), and Creditors (people who look for Resource Gains), using INFJ, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, SoCom-CapCom, Charmer Champion Temperament











https://postimg.cc/v4QxxtcX


----------



## Sparky

Someone mentioned in the following thread, about how in an Amazon tribe, there are people who "work hard", and there are people who help others, called "prosocial". The hard working group appears to refer to those who are more focused on gaining resources, or the Creditors, while the prosocial group appears to be the Benefactors, who focus on emotional gains.









What do we really know about personality?


What do we really know about personality? In some parts of the world, researchers do not find the personality traits they thought we all had. They disagree on whether our personality is mostly nature or culture. Ida Kvittingen JOURNALIST Monday 31 December 2018 - 04:31 Explanations of how we...




www.personalitycafe.com





In the Big Five, a trait called Conscientiousness, which is about Continuous Learning, appears to refer to the Creditors, or people who focus on gaining resources or mastering a technical subject (knowing all they can about a specific subject). However, there is another trait about Continuous Improvement, which refers to Benefactors, who focus on improving a skill or their knowledge-base (by reading all the interested areas).


----------



## Sparky

Continuous Improvement people, or Benefactors, tend to have a wide breadth of knowledge, while Continuous Learning people, or Creditors, have a deep knowledge about a subject.

During World War II, the British gathered together many experts in diverse fields to crack German's Enigma Code, and Alan Turing was one of the leading scientists of the era. He struggled with the prospect for a long time, without a solution, until while having lunch, someone who worked in the same building told him that all people speak with a certain quirk. This gave Alan the inspiration to use quirks in the German military communication, such as heiling their leader, in breaking their communication code. While many people credit the mathematical genius of Alan Turing, very little attention was given to the person who inspired him with the knowledge about speech quirk. However, the knowledge this person brought and her contribution was absolutely critical in getting the job done. 

This shows that a Creditor and Benefactor, when working together, might have a faster or easier time solving a problem, than if the group consists solely of Creditors.


----------



## Sparky

ENFP, auditory and hands-on learner, affirmation love language appear to be not as well defined in terms of Universal Oneness Feeling or Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling. However, for physical intimacy love language, the SoCom are of the Universal Oneness Feeling, while the CapCom are the Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling; this is reversed for quality time love language.

This is possibly similar for INTJ auditory and hands-on learner as well.


----------



## Sparky

Benefactors are more interested in knowing how to use or utilize something, while Creditors are more interested in how to create or make something.

Creditors, when having a conversation, like to talk deeply about a subject matter, to the point that Benefactors (who are not of the Clairaud psychic modality or is not an auditory learner), have difficulty following or paying attention. This "deep talk" allows Creditors to deeply think or examine an idea, and view its implications. Even though what they talk about appear to be unrelated, or "trivial", this is the time when they deeply think about an idea that was presented earlier (to the point where people forget the passing of time).

On the other hand, Benefactors, while having a conversation, like to jump from topic to topic, as soon as something pops into their mind. For the Creditor (if he is not of Clairaud psychic modality, or not an auditory learner), he might have difficulty adding to the conversation, or knowing what to say next. This type of conversation allows Benefactor to consider a topic from different view points or angles, as well as add any idea that might be relevant to the topic of conversation.


----------



## Sparky

People of the Creditor Temperament appear to focus more on production and resource (especially in terms of how much money something will bring), Interpersonal Relationships, and knowing how others are looking out for them or considering their feelings. To them, actions speak louder than what you think.

People of the Benefactor Temperament appear to focus more on community, personal values, and integrity or reputation. To them, what you value speak louder than what you do.


----------



## Sparky

Creditors are focused on channeling or funneling money or resources, friendships and relationships, and personal caring, Benefactors focus more on community bonds, common values, as well as reputation. Similarly, society cannot have a singular focus on money, with additional focus needed on production and research that is not dependent on the monetary supply, because any society that focuses on monetary gains or profit will experience economic instability.


----------



## Sparky

Creditors appear to be more likely to express Repressed Envy toward relationships, while Benefactors are more likely to express Repressed Envy toward material objects.


----------



## Sparky

Resource Temperament, with Creditor and Benefactor, as represented by Chinese Charms









resource temperament chinese charms — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

Resource Temperament, with Creditor and Benefactor, as represented by Chinese pendants or protective charms:


















resource temperament chinese pendants — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

People of the Creditor Resource Temperament are more focused on the energy behind objects, like how an object is indicative of the manifestation of energy.

People of the Benefactor Resource Temperament are more focused on the energetic ether behind actions, or how emotions lead to actions that take place.


----------



## Sparky

The primary source of headache for people of the Creditor Resource Temperament is lack of money, and lack of valuable contributions or not bringing enough value to others.

The primary source of headache for Benefactors is lack of friends and social connections, as well as not being independent or self-reliant.


----------



## Sparky

It feels like people of the Creditor Resource Temperament are more into "listen to repeat what was said", while those of the Benefactor Resource Temperament "listen to respond what was being said".


----------



## Sparky

People of the Creditor Resource Temperament are more into personal interests, while people of the Benefactor Resource Temperament are more into what one cares about. For example, to be interested in something means to understand how it's made, while to care about something is to understand how to care for it, or upkeep it.


----------

